# North American Fish Breeders Super Specials



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

SALE STARTS JULY 5TH ENDS SUNDAY JULY 11TH 2010

2" Cobalt Blue Discus $14.99
2" Red Turquoise Discus $14.99
2.5" Blue Pigeon Discus$17.99
2.5" Pigeon Blood Discus $17.99
3" Pigeon Blood Discus $39.99
3" Blue Pigeon Discus $39.99
3" Red Turquoise Discus $39.99
3" Blue Diamond Discus $39.99
3" Golden Discus $19.99

All Fancy Guppies $1.00

7" Koi 3 for $40
4" Koi 3 for $20
8" Koi 2 for $60
3" Koi 3 for $10
6" Koi 3 for $30
12" Koi 2 for $200
10" Koi 2 for $80
Kohaku Koi 8" 3 for $60

NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS
2260 KINGSTON RD 
SCARBOROUGH, ON
M1N 1T9
416-267-7252

STORE HOURS 
MON-FRI 11AM TO 8PM
SAT 10AM TO 5 PM
SUN 11AM TO 4PM


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice deals on the Kois


----------

